# Copy of Bachmann Climax Manual Wanted



## lumberjack03 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, I have just purchased a lovely G scale bachmann climax in unused condition but without its owners manual, Does anyone have the book they can scan? 

Mike UK


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is possible that there isn't a manual to be scanned. It has been a while since I opened mine, but I think that it came with a VHS tape with directions, rather than a manual.

The recent engines, K-27s, come with a DVD. 


Chuck N


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By lumberjack03 on 09 Aug 2010 04:20 AM 
Hi, I have just purchased a lovely G scale bachmann climax in unused condition but without its owners manual, Does anyone have the book they can scan? 

Mike UK 



Mornin'/ afternoom/evenin' - I, too, bought an unopened Climax - there was no video or instructions of any kind in the packaging. Back when that was produced they would have been in VHS format - the Shay came with one, but all subsequent models, as noted, came with a non-area-sensitive DVD. 

My advice is for you to get ahold of the video for the Shay and use that as a guide - they are basically the same driving mechanism anyhow. If you live in UK you'll need the PAL version - PM me and I'll send you one of mine. 

You'll be well-advised to get some LGB gear grease too or a complete set of the LaBelle lube products. 
First of all you might care to check out which version you have actually bought - the first with plastic trucks and rigid drive [without clutches] or a later version with a clutch to the rear truck to prevent wind-up. 


...and Welcome to the forum, BTW.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I have the manual, send me an email and when i get it scanned, you can have a copy. [email protected]


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

The Climax came with a manual as well as a VCR tape. 
I have the manuals, (2 of them) as well as the VCR tape and also have the manual transcribed to DVD 
by someone who needed a copy.
So the information is out there. If you need some let me know.

Later
Rick 
PS
The DVD also has the manuals for the Shay, Consolidation, and Big Hauler as well as the Climax.
Although I have never looked at it. Perhaps I should see what is on it.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R.W. Marty on 12 Aug 2010 08:23 PM 
The Climax came with a manual as well as a VCR tape. 
I have the manuals, (2 of them) as well as the VCR tape and also have the manual transcribed to DVD 
by someone who needed a copy.
So the information is out there. If you need some let me know.

Later
Rick 

PS
The DVD also has the manuals for the Shay, Consolidation, and Big Hauler as well as the Climax.
Although I have never looked at it. Perhaps I should see what is on it. 

PSS
I just dug it out and looked at it. The DVD is a copy of the Bachmann VCR tapes for the Climax, Shay, Consolidation, and Big Hauler. Actually pretty cool.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr lumberjack03 - please read the post - 'need advice about a Bachmann Climax' - and see if it applies to _your _[/b]new loco. If you live in the UK you'll be a lot better off asking one of the guys here on the US-side of the water to get the bits for you. In my experience most of the personnel in Hinckley know more about underwater basket-weaving in Botswana than they do about any large-scale parts. No, make that H0 parts as well..... tac www.ovgrs.org Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## lumberjack03 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help, nkelsey has supplied me with a scanned copy of the manual thanks Nick. 
My Version of the climax does not have the slip joint on the rear shaft but I have ordered one from bachmann usa. 
Rick the dvd sounds very usefull is it possible for me to have a copy, I will pay costs [email protected]


----------

